# quattro sport



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

I was looking to get a quattro sport but I just can't seem to find any. Are they just hard to find, none out there? What's the deal? I just want a sport as a second driver when my daily is down for mod work or the such. Thanks


----------



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

*sport!!*

Are you sure that you know what the sport is?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

I believe so... 

But I have the feeling since you are asking that question I might be missing something... at least that is what I feel you are implying


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The "Quattro sport" as some folks call it, is generally the mid '90's Audi 90 quattro, with a sport package. 4 doors, very nice car. (the first Audi quattro equipped car with a "sport" package that I know of.) 










The Sport Quattro is a very limited production car, made to satisfy the Homologation requirements, so Audi could race the car in the Groub B rally circuit. 










Just 5, or so were ever officially imported to the states, and few change hands world-wide. 
When they do, it often brings 50,000-100,000 dollars a sale. 

Your best bet is to locate one overseas, and import it. 
AM cars in the UK occasionally has one for sale...average price 70,000 EURO


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sepp said:


> Your best bet is to locate one overseas, and import it.
> AM cars in the UK occasionally has one for sale...average price 70,000 EURO


Have to update you here Sepp.
The Sport quattros seem to have had a fair raise in price the latter years, I'd say the average is about 110 000 Euro now - approx 150 000 USD


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the update!

I'm not surprised that they are going for so much.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Me neither, but it makes me sad thinking of my future - don't think I ever can afford one, and newer cars are boring compared to the 80s "monsters" I think...


----------

